# Pond full of chara



## JOHNB (Jul 17, 2006)

Anybody have a recommendation for removing chara from a pond without breaking the bank? I've been told to use Aquathol K to kill it, or use a shading product in the spring. The pond is 5 acres with an average depth of 4'. How much should I use, or are there better options. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

First and foremost do not use Aquathol K. Aquathol K is ONLY a herbacide! Get a granualar algacide (yes chara is an algae) and go to town on it. Follow the manufacturers application rates and you'll be fine. Check out Cutrine-Plus granular. I personally use Cutrine/Reward or Cutrine/Hydrothol but it's only because I don't treat a whole lot of chara. Seems to me the stuff always comes back and that's why I suggest going with granular algacides to keep it as cheap as possible.

More than likley your pond is really clear if you have chara, so you should be able to treat a good bit of it at once. Problem with killing chara is after you kill it you're gonna have to look at it for quite a while. The stuff just doesn't break down probably because of the calcium deposits that form on the plant. Post a picture of it if ya can, I personally havn't taken one - although I'll be somewhere tomorrow where I know for a fact I'll be able to get a shot of it  Will post it tomorrow I remember to take the camera with me


----------

